
Ex-Google Engineer Levandowski’s Jump to Uber Ends in Prison - rmason
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-04/ex-google-engineer-levandowski-s-jump-to-uber-ends-in-prison
======
greenyoda
Big discussion a month ago when he was sentenced:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24055458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24055458)

